

Shaving digitally - hhm
http://smart-machines.blogspot.com/2009/02/shaving-digitally.html

======
mooism2
The dude with the beard seems to have a slight smile, while in the photo of
him without the beard he seems to have a more hostile expression. Does anyone
else see that, or is it just me?

